
Ann Syrdal, Who Helped Give Computers a Female Voice, Dies at 74 - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/20/technology/ann-syrdal-who-helped-give-computers-a-female-voice-dies-at-74.html
======
chillacy
It's kind of interesting that she had to fight to build a female TTS at bell
labs and now the major TTS systems in America are all female voices.
Ironically this has lead to accusations of sexism.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/google-assistants-voice-
mean...](https://www.businessinsider.com/google-assistants-voice-meant-be-
male-at-first-not-female-2019-9)

All that said, TTS quality has really improved in the past 10 years, it always
amazes me.

------
toomuchtodo
[https://www.engineergirl.org/2939/Ann-
Syrdal](https://www.engineergirl.org/2939/Ann-Syrdal)

~~~
moioci
This profile says "1945 - 1920." Y2K lives on?

~~~
KineticLensman
Interesting. Just now I was checking out the paper [0] from Uni of East Anglia
on the effects of angiotension inhibitors on COVID-19 survival rates and
noticed that it is embargoed until ... 31/12/99\. Hmmm.

[0] [https://people.uea.ac.uk/en/publications/effect-of-
reninangi...](https://people.uea.ac.uk/en/publications/effect-of-
reninangiotensinaldosterone-system-inhibitors-in-patients-with-
covid19-a-systematic-review-and-metaanalysis-
of-28872-patients\(c918a250-e796-4d9e-a6e2-6c41fcd04352\).html)

